# Einfache einführung in das Overclocking



## martin-schulz (24. August 2008)

Moin moin 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine einfache einführung in das Overclocking.
Die Tuts sollten in deutsch sein.

LG Martin


----------



## finnex (24. August 2008)

Hallo,
so als Tipp:
Google kann dir da ziemlich helfen...

So als Tipp vorraus.... passe dabei immer sehr gut auf was du wo einstellst und merke dir deine alten Einstellungen.
Ich übernehme keine Haftung für die richtigkeit der volgenden Links.

Wollen ja aber nicht so sein:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74253-tutorial-pc-uebertakten-aber-richtig.html (deutsch)
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271531 (deutsch)
http://www.compunamics.com/overclocking.htm (englisch)
http://www.pcfreunde.de/forum/t18706/pc-overclocking-tutorial/ (deutsch)

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter...

MfG Finnex


----------



## finnex (29. August 2008)

und hat dies dir geholfen?
Bitte um kleines Feedback um zu wissen wo du stehst....

Finnex


----------



## martin-schulz (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

danke dir für deine antworten.
naja irgendwie habe ich mich bei all den quellen belesen stehe aber immer noch am anfang.

ich nutze einen q9550 und das nforce 790i ultra sli.


----------

